# Regulator/rectifier test



## Austin12 (Jul 8, 2013)

I was just wondering how I can test the rectifier regulator thing on my 2004 honda rubicon. It not charging my battery and I'm not quite ready to get into the stator yet. I don't know to test it either. Please and thank you.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The shop manual would tell you how and what to expect. They are all a little different so what I could tell you about a Brute wouldn't do you any good.


----------

